# Just got a GoPro



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

Can I put it on my dog? no joke


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes up can! In fact, there is a video on youtube of a seagull stealing somebodies gopro while it is rolling. Pretty neat. If you watch the x games, I dare you to count how many there are. Literally hundreds, lol.


----------



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooh yeah. I know what video you are talking about.


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

i want to get one but i don't think it can handle a paintball or an airsoft shot to the lens....

but if you decide to try it...let me know!


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Are there any deals currently for these cameras? Would love to get one, but don't want to pay the 200-300 these things usually cost.


----------



## Shi Guy (Sep 20, 2012)

vincenz said:


> Are there any deals currently for these cameras? Would love to get one, but don't want to pay the 200-300 these things usually cost.


There are some deals out there, but I don't know that the Hero2 ever drops below $200. I bought mine off of a retailer on ebay for $249, saving nearly $50. The most common discounts out there usually price them around $279 or give you a free memory card (and the savings are usually the same). If you want to pay less than $200 you may have to go with the original Hero, or another brand.

I just checked and the guy on ebay has listed more of them at the same price. It's the motosports edition. I know I can't post ebay links here, but if you want the link shoot me a PM.


----------

